# Titan smoker



## nursewizzle (Nov 18, 2019)

I've never heard of this brand but it came up in my Facebook feed. Had been looking at a Backwoods Chubby 3400 or G2 Chubby. What do you guys think?









						Reverse Flow Vertical Smoker
					

Smoke up with the Titan Great Outdoors Reverse Flow Vertical Smoker, and experience unbeatable quality at your outdoor events!




					www.titangreatoutdoors.com


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 18, 2019)

I’d call them and ask for details on the gauge of steel used as well as thickness and type of insulation. Couldn’t find any reviews in the Titan smokers. If it were me I’d likely go with the more well known Backwoods. Are you using a charcoal cabinet now? I switched from electric to a 270 Smokers charcoal and haven’t looked back. Love it!


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 18, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’d call them and ask for details on the gauge of steel used as well as thickness and type of insulation. Couldn’t find any reviews in the Titan smokers. If it were me I’d likely go with the more well known Backwoods.


Ideally the Backwoods is what I'd get but my wife is vetoing the one I really want, the G2 Party (I think). However, she's allowing me to get something cheaper now and save for the bigger one.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 18, 2019)

Totally get that!! I saw a used G2 Party in one of the Facebook groups for $700 but it’s in Texas


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 18, 2019)

I saw that same one. I would have gotten it if it was closer. All the good ones that I want are far away. Even the ones I don't want are far away. I think the closest one I've seen in that group is 7 hours away.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 18, 2019)

Yep that seems to be the case for me in Ohio too lol. I did end up driving 6 hours to get my 270 smoker finally


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 18, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Yep that seems to be the case for me in Ohio too lol. I did end up driving 6 hours to get my 270 smoker finally


I'd have to make sure something was way closer than that, I don't have a truck or anything so I'd have to borrow or rent a vehicle.


----------



## msdunkel (Nov 24, 2019)

nursewizzle said:


> I've never heard of this brand but it came up in my Facebook feed. Had been looking at a Backwoods Chubby 3400 or G2 Chubby. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the slight thread drift, but what FB groups are you referring to?  I've seen several posts here regarding FB groups.


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 24, 2019)

There is one for used smokers, can't remember exactly what it's called.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bbq classifieds and Used Smokers buying and selling are two good ones


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 24, 2019)

I’ve had a BW Chubby, a Chubby G2, a Party and a Party G2 over the years. The  regular Party was by far my favorite of the 4. It just cooked beautifully. It just seemed the cook chamber to fire box size was ideal. 
Wish I had never sold it. Just my .02 worth. 

Johnny Ray


----------

